

Why RIM are giving away thousands of PlayBooks - jamesharnedy
http://www.appesque.com/why-rim-are-giving-away-thousands-of-playbooks/

======
andrewl-hn
Hmm.. Turns out they use Adobe Air for their tablet. Quite surprising.

